# can someone tell me what this is exactly?



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

I just got this chicken along with 3 others a few weeks ago. The guy said he thought she was a Delaware, and that all 4 of the hens I bought from him had just started laying. Well, this one isn't laying yet (no biggie, I don't mind waiting) and the other day when my dog went near the fence of their enclosure, this one ran up to the fence and faced off with the dog, just 6-8 inches from the dogs face. All the other ones went and hid. I thing she looks like a Columbian wyandotte, am I right? (I'm pretty new to chickens) and is it possible she is a he?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rose comb =Wyandotte.
My guess is a pullet.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's a better one where you can see the tail better. 

While we are at it, anyone know what the reddish one is in the second picture?

The third is a light brahma hen, I got the 2 in the photo, at the same time but they look different a ate they both female?


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nm156 said:


> Rose comb =Wyandotte.
> My guess is a pullet.


Agree
If she will have rose combe its a columbian Wyandot
If she will have singel comb probably columbian Rock
( just remember that Sometimes a Wyandot have singel comb!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I should have gotten myself some Columbian Wyandottes when I was still raising chickens. Love the black and white coloration.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Will hens be that protective that they would face a dog? I just thought it was so weird, but like I said, I'm new to this.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The neck feathers make want to think Welsummer- ish. Can you post a pic showing the neck.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some will be protective.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> The neck feathers make want to think Welsummer- ish. Can you post a pic showing the neck.


Which one? The red one?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The red one.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's another pic.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here you go.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It kind of looks like a Welsummer or mixed breed,does she lay dark brown eggs with speckles ?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It almost looks double laced... Like a Barnevelder.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

She lays light brown eggs.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The red one could be a Partridge Rock...


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a couple of girls who will face off with the dogs or anyone new for that matter even if the boys ignore them.


----------



## Carrie77 (Aug 29, 2015)

In looking at the photos of the suggested breeds, I do think she looks like a partridge rock the most. The welsummer is really close too. Thanks everyone!


----------

